# Pacific Airwar Color Guncams.



## CharlesBronson (May 18, 2005)

Japanese shipping punished by a large amount of gunfire.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Nice footage!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Excellent clip CB......... I especially like the last little clip there where the transport just simply blows up like that....


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 18, 2005)

Yes...the 50 caliber fans going to have a party.

This also is good one . US Navy divebombers attacking warships and ground targets.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 19, 2005)

Several fighters attacking japanese hidroplane "Emily"


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 20, 2005)

USN fighters engaging japanese "Ceros" and "Oscars"


----------

